

Would you still use Facebook if it started charging its users? - travellight

If Facebook started charging a monthly or annual fee, would you still use it? I know some people who get a lot of value out of it, and I know some who use it only because it's free.
I wonder how much their user base would decrease? Increase?
After speaking with a friend, he said "It depends." If it was like $1 a month, then it would be worth it. Anything more, then it would not.
What would be your dollar/currency threshold?
======
JonathanWCurd
No for me.

If they started charging I think it wouldn't be too long before another free
service came in and started to eat their lunch (read freeloaders would
defect). Of course even if they lost hundreds of millions of users to some
competitor they would still be a viable business. Look at yahoo.

~~~
travellight
I'm guessing you're referencing Google beating out Yahoo? Could you elaborate
more? Is Yahoo still a viable business minus their acquisitions?

